# Customs log of Vaultek gear



## custom creation

I'm excited for this opportunity! Thanks for all the support all4muscle! I will log on later tonight with an outline of what and how I will be running Vaultek gear!

Bear


----------



## monstar845935

looking forward to the log


----------



## all4muscle

Saweeet!!! I will be waiting for the outline to be posted. Thanks again for sharing you're journey.


----------



## all4muscle

Welcome to the VAULT


----------



## custom creation

Starting Monday I will be doing a 16 week cycle with Vaultek Pharma gear.
It will consist of the following throughout cycle:
Weeks 1-16 test 400 @800mg per week
Weeks 1-16 Deca 300 @ 600 per week
Weeks 1-2 20mg of superdrol everyday
Weeks 2-4 30mg of superdrol everyday
Weeks 1-16 arimidex @.25mg everyday
Weeks 1-16 hcg 500i.u eod
Weeks 11-16 turinabol or anadrol @100mg daily
  I have considered running Masteron for the last 6 weeks also to maintain bodyweight and keep strength. 
Pct will be clomid and hcg
  I plain on a high protein diet with roughly 500 grams a day,calorie intake at 6000 a day and tapering off.  Carbs are going to start off pretty high and taper off as well.

  I will be lifting moderate weight for the first few weeks and then going heavy. I will pin starting this upcoming Monday and give feedback afterwards.
Current proteins will be Venison, tuna, cod, chicken, elk and hopefully Bison. I am also eating brown eggs. One dozen egg whites everyday with one yolk. I also have put in an order for some ostrich eggs.

Currently I am 6ft, 253lbs, a little soft in the midsection but strong as an ox. I will be cutting down to bb status once again near end of cycle.  My expectations are to put on a good 20-25 lbs

That's again all4muscle and vaultek Pharma

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Something else that I wanted to mention!
  I have been in this game a very long time. Many years ago I was the "go to guy"!  This package arrived quicker than any other package I had ever received. The boxes and packaging say something about this lab! It says they have spent the $ and they give a shit about repeat business.  The way the package was together was brilliant and I couldn't be happier. If the product is as good as everything thus far, we will all be very happy!

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Something else that I wanted to mention!
> I have been in this game a very long time. Many years ago I was the "go to guy"!  This package arrived quicker than any other package I had ever received. The boxes and packaging say something about this lab! It says they have spent the $ and they give a shit about repeat business.  The way the package was together was brilliant and I couldn't be happier. If the product is as good as everything thus far, we will all be very happy!
> 
> Bear



Thank you brotha.  

And thanks for the update on your diet/training regimen.  This log looks promising.


----------



## monstar845935

This looks like an awesome cycle, I know you said your a little soft in the midsection but do you have a guess as to what your body fat is?


----------



## custom creation

I'm guessing about 16-17%. I started drink those damn sodas again, but cut them out completely at the first of the week. I slim down quickly. I was a competitive bb and then switched to powerlifting. At 44 yrs old I'm going back to bb physique. It will probably take a good 16 to 20 weeks to get down where I would like to be as far as bf.  My biggest ever was 268 lbs at under 8%


----------



## monstar845935

Damn man that's impressive, we are about the same size, so that'll make this log that much more interesting for me. Keep logging and I'll be here reading.


----------



## custom creation

Thanks brother!


----------



## monstar845935

No problem. So your going to cut the body fat at the end of the cycle or after the cycle is over?


----------



## custom creation

During the last several weeks I will start. I might go right into a cut blend, with anavar, winstrol and thermo blend


----------



## monstar845935

Awesome man, I wish I could use winstrol but it kills my shoulders.so your end weight should be around 275 ish?


----------



## custom creation

Today was my first day of using vaultek gear.  I pinned 400 mg test, 300 mg deca in the same syringe and it was very smooth. I went with a 25 Guage pin and it flowed very nice. I also started the superdrol and holy crap. I am using 20mg a day and wow what a pump the first day. It was somewhat uncomfortable, but I'm ok with that. I had no pip after my pin and I did a complete bicep work out with supersets. I am hoping to achieve 8 meals today and 1 hour of late night cardiovascular
  I will be consuming about 500 grams of protein and 5500 calories. I'm not concerned about carb intake this early in. My pre workout supplement was 4 Mcchickens plain and post workout was 3 mcchickens plain. 
  I will also be posting my workouts soon along with some possible videos a few weeks in. I also have huge defining tattoos, so I will be covered up in areas when I do. I am suffering from a little shoulder pain, but that's something I have to deal with unless someone has a remedy for severe arthritis in shoulders. After first pin, I'm feeling great and I'm excited about this new adventure!
  Thanks again all4muscle, Varick, and Vaultek Pharma for this opportunity!

Bear


----------



## monstar845935

Looking good bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Today was my first day of using vaultek gear.  I pinned 400 mg test, 300 mg deca in the same syringe and it was very smooth. I went with a 25 Guage pin and it flowed very nice. I also started the superdrol and holy crap. I am using 20mg a day and wow what a pump the first day. It was somewhat uncomfortable, but I'm ok with that. I had no pip after my pin and I did a complete bicep work out with supersets. I am hoping to achieve 8 meals today and 1 hour of late night cardiovascular
> I will be consuming about 500 grams of protein and 5500 calories. I'm not concerned about carb intake this early in. My pre workout supplement was 4 Mcchickens plain and post workout was 3 mcchickens plain.
> I will also be posting my workouts soon along with some possible videos a few weeks in. I also have huge defining tattoos, so I will be covered up in areas when I do. I am suffering from a little shoulder pain, but that's something I have to deal with unless someone has a remedy for severe arthritis in shoulders. After first pin, I'm feeling great and I'm excited about this new adventure!
> Thanks again all4muscle, Varick, and Vaultek Pharma for this opportunity!
> 
> Bear



Nice brotha.  Looking forward to seeing how you progress...look into Allflex from Allmax Nutrition for the shoulders.  It's an inexpensive joint care product with natural anti-inflammatory aides.  Works pretty well for most people.


----------



## all4muscle

Just wanna say that you are doing an amazing job and your just getting started. Your attention to detail is very much like ours and this appears to be a perfect fit for both of us . Thank you sincerely for truly caring about this and what we are doing here together.


----------



## Magnus82

Nice stout cycle you got there custom. With that sdrol front load,  your changes should be immediate.  Watch your sodium brother,  your 5 McChickens alone exceed your RDA.  I know as bb'er we. need a little more,  but with that sdrol BP can become a real issue.  Stay safe, should be a good log.


----------



## custom creation

Your absolutely right Magnus! I typically eat no salt on anything but I have read that especially with superdrol BP can be a huge problem. Thanks for the advise!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

all4muscle said:


> Just wanna say that you are doing an amazing job and your just getting started. Your attention to detail is very much like ours and this appears to be a perfect fit for both of us . Thank you sincerely for truly caring about this and what we are doing here together.



Absolutely brother!
  I appreciate all that you and Vaultek have sacrificed to let people on this board try out your products. I'll be sure to try out some of that allflex also.

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Today I hit chest! What an amazing work out. I killed it. Overall I feel great. I noticed a huge pump, almost uncomfortable.
  Here is basically what I hit!
Incline dumbell press 4x12
Decline dumbell press 4x12 
Incline dumbell press 4x12 
Flat dumbell press 4x12 
Cable cross overs 3x10
Pull overs 4x8
Dips 6 sets until failure
Staying discilined. No sodas in a week! Lol! Strength is steady!

Bear


----------



## monstar845935

Good job on the no sodas all week. Keep at it custom I'm looking forward to seeing where your at at the end of this run.


----------



## custom creation

Last night I hit legs! Legs and chest are my two favorites to hit as I stay very focused on them. I felt insanely strong today. I took in about 5400 calories and 520 grams of protein. I'm still not using any other supplements except real food. I'm also not counting carbs at this point. I did eat a piece of cake for my little girls bday and I'm sure I'll have one Saturday for my bday! Other than that I'm doing pretty well.
Today first thing at gym I stretched for a good 30 minutes and then did 30 minutes on treadmill at 3.5

Then I went into front squats 4 sets x 12 with first set as warm up 135, 225, 315, 405
Rear squats 3 x 12 350, 450 and 500 for 8
Leg extentions 4x10 single leg 80,85,90,105
Lunges with barbell 3x8 135, 185, 225
Straight leg deadlift 3x12 135, 225,315
Lying leg curls 5 sets 8 reps 40,50,60,70,75

By the end of my rear squats my lower back was on fire. I am assuming it is the superdrol, but needless to say I had to use hand rails to come back upstairs from the gym.
  I also stretched for 30 minutes after. I'm liking the overall feeling I have right now. No where close to where I once was, but that really doesn't matter. I feel good and I'm strong. That's everything to me.  The vaultek gear is still flowing smooth as I pinned two ccs today of 400mg test and 300mg deca. I used a 25g 1 inch into thigh. No soreness at all. 
  I'll update again tomorrow! (Friday)

Bear


----------



## 101st Ranger

That's a solid cycle. Serious gains no doubt to be expected.


----------



## Magnus82

Happy birthday brother!  Sdrol will give you debilitating back pumps.  I'd get on taurine,  3g 2x/day and drink as much water is possible.  If you don't I can almost guarantee you won't be able to deadlift without crying in pain 




custom creation said:


> Last night I hit legs! Legs and chest are my two favorites to hit as I stay very focused on them. I felt insanely strong today. I took in about 5400 calories and 520 grams of protein. I'm still not using any other supplements except real food. I'm also not counting carbs at this point. I did eat a piece of cake for my little girls bday and I'm sure I'll have one Saturday for my bday! Other than that I'm doing pretty well.
> Today first thing at gym I stretched for a good 30 minutes and then did 30 minutes on treadmill at 3.5
> 
> Then I went into front squats 4 sets x 12 with first set as warm up 135, 225, 315, 405
> Rear squats 3 x 12 350, 450 and 500 for 8
> Leg extentions 4x10 single leg 80,85,90,105
> Lunges with barbell 3x8 135, 185, 225
> Straight leg deadlift 3x12 135, 225,315
> Lying leg curls 5 sets 8 reps 40,50,60,70,75
> 
> By the end of my rear squats my lower back was on fire. I am assuming it is the superdrol, but needless to say I had to use hand rails to come back upstairs from the gym.
> I also stretched for 30 minutes after. I'm liking the overall feeling I have right now. No where close to where I once was, but that really doesn't matter. I feel good and I'm strong. That's everything to me.  The vaultek gear is still flowing smooth as I pinned two ccs today of 400mg test and 300mg deca. I used a 25g 1 inch into thigh. No soreness at all.
> I'll update again tomorrow! (Friday)
> 
> Bear


----------



## custom creation

Thanks Magnus,
  I'll get some right away! The pump was pretty intense


----------



## all4muscle

Loving this log, the detail is great and others are chiming in to help!! Perfect!!!!
Taurine ****
Potassium****


----------



## MattG

Happy b day there Custom! Impressive numbers you're putting up brother :headbang:


----------



## custom creation

MattG said:


> Happy b day there Custom! Impressive numbers you're putting up brother :headbang:


  Thanks brother! I appreciate that! Hopefully I can keep pushing 

Bear


----------



## monstar845935

Happy bday custom


----------



## custom creation

Thanks guys! It means alot! I hope you all have a great weekend 

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

Happy birthday brotha!


----------



## custom creation

Thank you for the Bday wishes guys. Unfortunately, both Friday and Saturday I spent mostly in bed with a flu bug. Feeling pretty good today and it's back to business tomorrow. I have some more buffalo coming. It's costing me $8.30 a lb but should help me yield some nice quality gains.  I went out this morning and got my kiddos some valentine's and picked me up some taurine and potassium. I also weighed in today and I am 7 lbs up after the first week. I would venture to say it's partial water retention but for two days of being sick I'm pretty sure all water has left my system
I will pin again on Monday and update everyone! Please enjoy your Valentine's day! Sully, if you read this, I hope you don't have any pinterest projects brother! Lol!

Bear


----------



## varick

Happy Birthday Sir -  I fought that bug for a week.  Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## custom creation

I was back at it today. I had a nice back and bicep day. I took in 5900 calories and 523 grams of protein today. It consisted of bison for 2 meals with broccoli and sweet potatoes, 2 meals were venison chops with oats, covered with a little pure maple syrup from a local farmer, one dozen eggs with one cup oats, 2 meals with 10 Oz ribeye with peanut butter on whole wheat bread and a plain salad with fat free zesty italian. Every two hours I had a small snack size back of unsalted almonds.
  I started with my biceps
4x12 front inverted concentration curls
3x10 standing barbell curls
4x10 Seated side curls
 4x failure Standing cross over cable curls
4x4 standing hammer curls

Back
  Stretch started with assisted pull ups. Have to do them that way with bum shoulder.
3x12 front Lat pull downs
3x12 one arm rows
4x10 seated rows
3x6 heavy bent over barbell rows
4x8 tbar row
5x30 hyper extentions
  I pinned the following
1cc of test 400
1cc of deca 300
Took 20 mg superdrol
.25 mg arimidex
Taurine, potassium, and fish oil. (Thanks all4muscle and Magnus for advise)
  I did not do dead lifts today as my back is suffering from some serious pumps. Everything flows nicely. I haven't experienced any pip. I love the tabs. They are labeled with the vaultek emblem and have a scored line on them to easily break into two pieces. I think that is a very nice feature. I will see about getting photos up later today of both tabs. Through it All, Vaultek has had great communication, support and supplied this tremendous gear. I could not be more pleased! 
  Thanks for the support from all the guys here at Anasci! It's motivating and appreciated!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Varick,
  Thank you sir! I feel much better!


----------



## custom creation

I had a nice chest workout today. I pinned 1cc test 400, 1cc of deca 300, 30mg superdrol, 500i.u. hcg and .25 mg of arimidex
  I was only able to get in about 409 grams of protein, 4440 calories.
  That was consumed over 5 meals, which basically consisted of what I took in on the last updated post.
  My shoulder has been feeling some stress so I focused on dumbells and smith machine.
I started off with flat dumbell presses Starting off with 50 lb and finishing with 120lb
Incline dumbell flies 50lb to 90lb
Pullovers 75lb to 120lb
Weighted dips with 90lb
Smith machine flat bench 225lb to 505lb
Smith machine decline press 225lb to 500lb
Cable cross overs 4 sets 75 lb
Push ups- I fell on my face, literally. The pump was so intense at this point I couldn't push anything or raise my arms.  I'm going to get in my hot tub and take a nap. Hope everyone has a great day


Bear


----------



## varick

My brotha..  your log is very inspirational.  Many are taking notice.  We are lucky to have the ability to have use of a real lab.  This give us the opportunity to provide our customers with a great product.


----------



## custom creation

Thanks brother! I appreciate that. I just turned 44 and I just wanna keep pushing forward. Don't want to slow down!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Back at it yesterday with a huge leg day. I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca 300.  I'm running 30 mg of superdrol everyday. My gains are awesome thus far. I am up 10 lbs, but the superdrol is whipping me a bit. The pumps are intense. I am taking in potassium and taurine and my diet seems to be in check. I'm doing an hour of cardion a day with a 12% incline at 3.5 mph. I can burn roughly 1000 fat calories in an hour. I'm not noticing any muscle loss with the cardio, so I think I will continue on with it. 
  I am having a little trouble getting in my protein intake with my schedule, but I am getting by. This is a 16 week cycle and I am so stoked to continue on with it. Vaultek and all4muscle and Varick have been there from the beginning and supplying me with this amazing gear. My overall feeling is amazing. I feel much like I did in my prime.  When I last competed in 2006-2007 after a huge shoulder tear, I lost 50lbs and I kind of went into a depression. I didn't really want to show up in the gym as a has been. Even being the strongest guy in the gym still, I feel like I don't belong. I'm really not feeling that way now. My wife has noticed a change already also without knowing I am using aas. I think she suspects after I woke her 3 times the other evening. LOL! 
  Anyway,  
 It's going to be a good week. Strength is up and tomorrow I will post my workout. I have limited time today and as you can notice, my post are always a day behind. Also, I will be in Chicago the first week in March and the first week in April for business if anyone can recommend a good gym to hit.
  I will be more detailed tomorrow!

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

Nice custom!  Keep your water very high with that dose of sdrol.  Bump your taurine if needed.  If it still persists,  try 15mg sdrol on off days and an additional 15mg preworkout.


----------



## BigBob

Bear. The only has beens are the ones who stop showing up. Keep it up brother.


----------



## custom creation

I've been drinking about a gallon and a half of water. I will trying lowering the off days. Thanks Magnus and Big Bob! I appreciate the input

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

@Custom Creation

    Listen brotha..  I just did a post about this sort of thing on another forum we are on. Superdrol is VERY potent shit. You do NOT HAVE TO GO TO 30mgs to get great results. No sense feeling like shit while making your comeback. My personal opinion  is just cut the dose back. You will still get great results but eliminate the unwanted feelings of total shit. Just my 2 cents
I'm super excited and blessed to have you running a log for us and I couldn't be any happier that you are getting a new boost on life and those around you are noticing. I know we have great gear, its a fact and I'm not being cocky ....but it takes great people with your integrity and heart to help build the reputation of our company .Varick and I sincerely thank you .


----------



## custom creation

This is post cycle!


----------



## custom creation

That was not being in the gym for about 30 months consistently!


----------



## custom creation

Overall I am happy with the superdrol, all4muscle! It's just unfamiliar territory being a different compound for me. I remember taking halo years ago and experienced sides that I wasn't use to also.  I feel awesome! Everything seems to be clicking on this cycle. My strength continues to climb and I'm starting to get my size back. The above photo was taken before this and the Aurum log so I am alot bigger now.  I'm going to keep to my end of this log so I can finish up a very positive and rewarding cycle for Vaultek. I did put 4 different test products up next to one another. They are all from different labs. I cannot believe how clear vaultek gear is. It's probably clearer than any I have done before. The rewards for me are going to be great as I can just feel it coming on. Very pleased this far in!!


Bear


----------



## custom creation

Sorry guys, that picture was pre cycle to other log after not being in the gym for awhile. That's what I meant to say. I haven't figured out how to edit my posts when I screw up


Bear


----------



## varick

custom creation said:


> Overall I am happy with the superdrol, all4muscle! It's just unfamiliar territory being a different compound for me. I remember taking halo years ago and experienced sides that I wasn't use to also.  I feel awesome! Everything seems to be clicking on this cycle. My strength continues to climb and I'm starting to get my size back. The above photo was taken before this and the Aurum log so I am alot bigger now.  I'm going to keep to my end of this log so I can finish up a very positive and rewarding cycle for Vaultek. I did put 4 different test products up next to one another. They are all from different labs. I cannot believe how clear vaultek gear is. It's probably clearer than any I have done before. The rewards for me are going to be great as I can just feel it coming on. Very pleased this far in!!
> 
> 
> Bear



my friend I am very happy to  hear how great everything is working out for you.   I can't wait for those pics and see the amazing results.  we are happy to say that our products are made in a real lab.  We have access to a high end filtration system that allows our products to be very clean and sterile.


----------



## custom creation

I'm happy to say that another day has passed and I'm feeling like superman. No shit guys! I am so strong right now that I feel like a monster. Noticeably growing in size and strength. I'm getting those stares back in the gym.  I did a huge shoulder and delt day and I felt incredible. I didn't feel much resistance from the shoulder at all which has plagued me for 9 years. I was doing shrugs with straps on and I could barely hang on the the bar with my hands but my body just kept pulling. I took 1 valuim to help me sleep. I woke up and made 2 ostrich eggs and a cup of dry oats and 1 grapefruit. I then did a two hour gym session only to find myself hungry as all get out. I consumed brown rice, sweet potatoes, lean ground beef, venison, apple juice spinach and a heaping salad. If I calculated correctly in took on 495 grams protein and 5300 calories with 7 overall meals.
   Still staying away from the sodas and I'm slimming down tremendously. Now at 4:10 am I am going out to snow blow my drive after this snow storm. Pretty sure I will piss off all neighbors, but I'll do their drives as well. Great day to all you!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  I had a very good session at the gym today! Saturday mornings are typically leg day for me.  I went in feeling a little sluggish but quickly got into the game.

  Started the day off with stretching and the rest is as follows
15 min on treadmill at slow pace to loosen up
 Front squats 4x12 
Rear squats 2x25
Leg extentions 3x15
Lunges 4x12 barbell
Straight leg dead lift 3x8
Lying leg curls 4x12
Lying cable leg curls 4x8
Leg sled 4x8 deep with heavy weight
Calfs, seated and standing raises 6x30

I pinned 1cc of test 400, 1cc of deca 300 and 30mg superdrol. I'm feeling unstoppable. My little girl tells daddy that they can't stop my hop! Loving this cycle. I posted a simple photo last week with no critique! Come on fellas. Good or bad

Bear


----------



## BigBob

Bear your thick as hell. How tall are you


----------



## custom creation

Thanks Bob! Barely under 6 foot. Photo was taken just before last log. I had been out of the gym consistently for about 30 months or so


----------



## Magnus82

custom creation said:


> I posted a simple photo last week with no critique! Come on fellas. Good or bad
> 
> Bear



Alright brother,  you asked for it. 
Pros-Your very thick
Cons-your very thick
What I mean by this is your an extremely strong and thick guy.  I'm not sure what you did after that pic,  but I would have loved to see you cut and see a pic of that. Being that size and strong,  many find it counterproductive to cut.  Even looking over you cycle,  it's sheer mass.  You've got the size and I would love to see you peak with a low bf in mind, single digits.  I would consider at some point to swap deca for npp and maybe add mast or primo and maybe an endload of tbol or lower dose sdrol.  Based on your pic I'd say your sitting at a very muscled 16%bf.  You cut down 20-2 lbs and get into sub 10%BF and you would look amazing. Give it a thought,  I think k you would suprised yourself.


----------



## custom creation

Great! That's exactly what I wanted. I have the tbol and planned to run the mast near the end of cycle. I also have 9 vials of cut blend, 10 winstrol, 1200 anavar. That's where I'm heading next. My biggest ever before injury was 268 lbs with  just over 7% bf.  I might have some Npp on hand. Im old school. The new compounds are something I need to research more. I really appreciate the advice. I'm thick right now as I am pushing some serious weights. I'm willing to listen and take all of it in. Thanks again Magnus!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Guys,
  With the above compounds and primo. How would you run a cutting cycle, including pct?


----------



## Magnus82

Glad you weren't offended.  Your look is a direct reflection of your strength and training style.  I also fell in a rut where I was more focused on weight (both body and lifts)  than I was bf and aesthetics. I since started training at home where my ego doesn't get the best of me and instead of lifting weights I use them as tools to cause muscular damage.  Rest pause,  statics, rep tempo and range of motion changes within a set,  slowed eccentrics, occlusion,  fst-7, all tools I now use to inflict damage, but normal weights need to be reduced for this type of training.  I also wear a weight belt at all times to train my abb muscles from distension and set an alarm to remind me to do vacuum exercises on the ride to work.  Nothing more impressive than and abnormally muscled guy at an abnormally low body fat.  Good luck brother.


----------



## custom creation

Near the end of this log, my goal is to go right into my curtin phase. I would like to see 8%.  I'm very encouraged to make it happen again. I will try some of the techniques you mentioned and incorporate them. Thanks Brother!

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Damn spell check! Lol!


----------



## all4muscle

Your doing an awesome job, we would love to be involved  in your "curtain" phase as well. As long ad you wanna keep logging we can help out. Its going great!


----------



## custom creation

Brother,
  That would be awesome! I am loving the gear thus far. I would love to run the cutting phase with Vaultek gear as well. Thank you for that opportunity. I will continue logging everything.

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

all4muscle said:


> Your doing an awesome job, we would love to be involved  in your "curtain" phase as well. As long ad you wanna keep logging we can help out. Its going great!



Lol! Can't wait for the "unveiling"!


----------



## custom creation

Ok, I'm going to stop logging from my phone and use the computer. Lol! 

Bear


----------



## BigBob

Bear, I'm 295-300 lbs all the time.I'm now in the process of trying as Magnus says " putting my Ego in check" so I can concentrate on cutting. The funny thing is that I'm so big that even if I lost 50 lbs I'd still be huge! I just have to keep that in mind.Stay strong brother!


----------



## Magnus82

A great example of what I mean is watch some of Tom Platz training videos, some with John Meadows.  He's always messing around with tempos, ranges, statics,  pausing at the bottom of movements...... He has an excruciating one on shoulders that's worth a watch.


----------



## all4muscle

Magnus82 said:


> A great example of what I mean is watch some of Tom Platz training videos, some with John Meadows.  He's always messing around with tempos, ranges, statics,  pausing at the bottom of movements...... He has an excruciating one on shoulders that's worth a watch.


2 greats of this industry!!


----------



## custom creation

So,
  What are everyone's those on a cutting phase cycle? What would you run and how would you run it? I'm talking about the ultimate cutting cycle.

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Magnus,
  So I couldn't sleep saturday night/Sunday morning, so I turned on the handy smart tv to YouTube and watched about 7 hours of total video. Alot of great stuff from the two you mentioned. I'm going to incorporate much of that into my everyday routine. Kai Greene also had some great things. I appreciate the help! Gonna keep pushing forward! 

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

Kai's another one I forgot to mention.  He has a real good video "I'm not a weightlifter" .  I am shocked at how much size you can put on with just little tweaks within sets.


----------



## all4muscle

Good use of a sleepless night...and yeah Kai is a very intellectual lifter.... On that note , another smart BBer is Ben Pakulski.


----------



## custom creation

It was definitely worth while! I'm starting to realize at my age that I would rather look Good and be healthy than lift a car. I'm certainly going to take you up on your offer for my cutting phase. That was very generous and I appreciate that! You, Varick and Vaultek have been stand up people and I would not hesitate to refer you guys to anyone!
  I will post results again tomorrow.

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

I'll give you my suggestion,  what do you think you'll be bf/wt at 8 weeks in. 



custom creation said:


> So,
> What are everyone's those on a cutting phase cycle? What would you run and how would you run it? I'm talking about the ultimate cutting cycle.
> 
> Bear


----------



## custom creation

I'm thinking 12 to 13%. I start weighing my food this week and stepping up the cardio.


----------



## custom creation

My idea of a good cutting cycle if I can get lean enough would be similar to this
16 weeks
Test Propionate eod for 16 weeks
Primobolan 600mg per week 16 weeks
Anavar 60 mg ed for the last 14 weeks
Masteron 150 mg eod for the last 14 weeks 
4 weeks in hcg @ 250iu twice per week
nolvadex 10mg a day for 16 weeks
GH for 16 weeks at 4iu per day
clomid post cyle 

This in my opinion would be the ultimate cut stack and as Magnus suggested, laying off the heavy weight and follow a protocol such as John Meadows

 I tried to remember how many cycles I have done over the past 20 years and to be honest guys I would say over 20. This would be the most complex and I feel rewarding. 
Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated!
  I could even put in a thermal blend or clen/t3


Bear


----------



## custom creation

View attachment 21732
  Monday was a new day for me. I tried a different type of routine and loved it. I cut out the super heavy weight and started doing more isolated lifts. I added more reps with lighter weight.
  I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca. I'm at 30mg of superdrol and feeling great. Not a bit of pip through the first 3 weeks.  I am up 12 lbs after 3 weeks.  I hit chest hard today with mostly dumbells not exceeding 50lb.
  I did decline bench with barbell, not exceeding 315.  I have also incorporated more cardio. I'm doing 45 minutes of treadmill and beating the shit out of this guy for 30 minutes. So far everything is going great!View attachment 21733

Bear


----------



## custom creation

That was part of my meal prep this week.


----------



## custom creation

[]21735[/attach]


----------



## BigBob

Yo Bear. How do you get out of that little chair?!


----------



## custom creation

Lol! By not sitting in it! That belongs to my 6 year old little girl. She is quite the gamer!


----------



## Magnus82

Glad to hear you like your new routine.  Here are a Co please good reads on HIIT cardio.  It's best done fasted or immediately after lifting.  Also look into tabata training,  I love it with a heavy bag.  Your dummy would do just fine.  It also works very well with a Bulgarian bag.  You can either buy or make one with plenty of video ideas on YouTube plus you can do it at home.  Tabata is only a 4 minute session so there is really no excuse not to do it in the morning or after lifting.  Especially when you can do it right at home. 
Fit with HIIT: Science Is Dropping The Hammer On Endless Bouts Of Steady-State Cardio. | SimplyShredded.com
https://www.unm.edu/~lkravitz/Article folder/HIITvsCardio.html


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> View attachment 21732
> Monday was a new day for me. I tried a different type of routine and loved it. I cut out the super heavy weight and started doing more isolated lifts. I added more reps with lighter weight.
> I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca. I'm at 30mg of superdrol and feeling great. Not a bit of pip through the first 3 weeks.  I am up 12 lbs after 3 weeks.  I hit chest hard today with mostly dumbells not exceeding 50lb.
> I did decline bench with barbell, not exceeding 315.  I have also incorporated more cardio. I'm doing 45 minutes of treadmill and beating the shit out of this guy for 30 minutes. So far everything is going great!View attachment 21733
> 
> Bear


These are all great things. I love the lighter more isolated lifts..12 lbs sounds like your t-shirts may not be fitting. I also love me some  heavy bag or in your case punching Bob.


----------



## custom creation

Update!
  I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca along with 30mg superdrol.
  My results thus far are spectacular. I'm leaning out significantly after cutting out my addiction to sodas and doing more cardio. Currently my strength is through the roof. I got out the heavy bag as well as the speed bag from the old mma days.
I'm averaging about 400 grams of protein and 5000 calories per day, but cutting carbs a bit. Overall well being is awesome, I feel great. Next week I will be in Chicago and i have made arrangements with my hotel for meal prep for me. This journey is great thus far and I am super excited about the next 12 weeks followed by my cutting phase. Thanks to all the help from those following this log.

Bear


----------



## BigBob

custom creation said:


> Update!
> I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca along with 30mg superdrol.
> My results thus far are spectacular. I'm leaning out significantly after cutting out my addiction to sodas and doing more cardio. Currently my strength is through the roof. I got out the heavy bag as well as the speed bag from the old mma days.
> I'm averaging about 400 grams of protein and 5000 calories per day, but cutting carbs a bit. Overall well being is awesome, I feel great. Next week I will be in Chicago and i have made arrangements with my hotel for meal prep for me. This journey is great thus far and I am super excited about the next 12 weeks followed by my cutting phase. Thanks to all the help from those following this log.
> 
> Bear


Hey Bear. My daughter just signed up at the gym with me. She's 17 and wants to hit the heavy bag. I was going to get her some 10 oz boxing gloves. Any recommendations? She's a noob and I only have bar fight knowledge. Thanks


----------



## custom creation

BigBob said:


> Hey Bear. My daughter just signed up at the gym with me. She's 17 and wants to hit the heavy bag. I was going to get her some 10 oz boxing gloves. Any recommendations? She's a noob and I only have bar fight knowledge. Thanks



  Bob,
  I would recommend an 8 oz glove for her. Normally a youth type glove for mma would be 6 oz to 10 oz. Since she is just beginning I think an mma glove would be better than a boxing glove. This helps in multiple ways. Her bones in the hand are already developed at 17. Using this type of glove allows her to feel the strike and improve on it. Secondly, a lighter weight glove will allow her more hand speed. She can easily move to a heavier glove for power once she gets the other two components down. Make sure that whatever gloves you get her have the attached wrist support. Revvgear has some nice gloves. I hope this helps!

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Update!
> I pinned 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca along with 30mg superdrol.
> My results thus far are spectacular. I'm leaning out significantly after cutting out my addiction to sodas and doing more cardio. Currently my strength is through the roof. I got out the heavy bag as well as the speed bag from the old mma days.
> I'm averaging about 400 grams of protein and 5000 calories per day, but cutting carbs a bit. Overall well being is awesome, I feel great. Next week I will be in Chicago and i have made arrangements with my hotel for meal prep for me. This journey is great thus far and I am super excited about the next 12 weeks followed by my cutting phase. Thanks to all the help from those following this log.
> 
> Bear


If you were drinking regular soda's and cut that out plus added cardio that's a big calorie swing. Good for you!! Props on the hotel meal prep..... That's a pro move. Thinking ahead shows your dedication. I'm pumped to see some update pics and looking forward to the next phase as well.


----------



## varick

I am enjoying this log. Thank you for ride - can't wait to see the end.


----------



## custom creation

Update: Monday, March 7
  I am currently in Chicago at the Hilton. They are graciously helping me out with cooking my meals for me at very little charge. Pretty awesome guest services. I found a local gym down the road I am hitting, because the Hilton just isn't equipped with what I need.
  I preloaded two pins and brought my pill case with prefilled boxes to make things easier and more concealed.
I pinned one cc of test 400 and 1 cc of deca. I'm running 30mg of superdrol which I will be tapering off of after next week. Currently I have had no issues what so ever except insomnia and dark urine. I hit a major leg day yesterday but I focused more on the isolation and form than the weight. I am slimming down everyday. I am not really seeing it yet physically, but I can tell by the way my jeans fit.  I feel great and that is giving me this drive to just keep moving forward.
 all of my sets today were no less than 15 reps at a moderate weight.
front squats
rear squats
leg extentions
deep barbell lunges
inverted leg sled
leg press
bent leg dead lift and lying leg curls
6 sets of calves
 It was a long workout, but I am alone here so I have nothing but time
I will do another 45 minutes of cardio in the am and do my shoulder workout in the evening tomorrow. I will update when I am finished up with it.

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

Very nice ejob custom,  going above and beyond.  Major respect to Vaultek right there.


----------



## all4muscle

Nice update...
So cool to have the hotel prepping meals for you!
After that leg workout I would be in no condition to do cardio the next morning... Props to you!!


----------



## all4muscle

Magnus82 said:


> Very nice ejob custom,  going above and beyond.  Major respect to Vaultek right there.


Thanks for kind words Magnus!!


----------



## custom creation

Magnus,
  When I originally spoke to all4muscle, he said it's about trusting each other. He said I will supply the gear all the way through and you supply the log. He said you live up to your end and I will do the same. I've seen many times where guys will take the gear and run. I'm a man of my word!
  He has went far above and has still offered to continue on with the cutting phase and what's left with this cycle. That's a pretty stand up source in my book. It has also motivated me to produce results. That my friend is a good reward!

Bear


----------



## Magnus82

He has treated you well,  as have you.  Your log alone will instil trust in Vaultek from the other members.  You were a good return on his investment and I wish him the best of luck here on Anasci. As for you,  it's time to get peeled! :headbang:




custom creation said:


> Magnus,
> When I originally spoke to all4muscle, he said it's about trusting each other. He said I will supply the gear all the way through and you supply the log. He said you live up to your end and I will do the same. I've seen many times where guys will take the gear and run. I'm a man of my word!
> He has went far above and has still offered to continue on with the cutting phase and what's left with this cycle. That's a pretty stand up source in my book. It has also motivated me to produce results. That my friend is a good reward!
> 
> Bear


----------



## all4muscle

Thank you to both of you! I've told everyone I've spoken to that its all about honesty and transparency. We tell it how it is and tell everyone the truth when any question is asked. If you always tell the truth you don't have to struggle to remember which lie you told to who.
 We got nothing to hide so we just tell it how it is. It seems to be an uncommon practice in this business but fuck it. It works and I can sleep well at night . 

Thanks again for the support  and from the others doing great logs here. They are all going very very well!!


----------



## Stallion

Water follows salt. When serum sodium is elevated, water enters blood vessels to try and dilute the sodium. The effect is similar to clamping the end of a water hose; the pressure builds up. I try to eat no salt, but have read conflicting literature and its role in vascularity. Any thoughts?


----------



## custom creation

Update: 
  Insane chest day. My work in Chicago was done early so I put in a nice 2 hour workout.  I pinned the t400 at 1 cc and deca at 1 cc. I'm still running superdrol at 30mg a day with no complications. The Hilton did an excellent job of doing meal prep for me. Huge thumbs up to them. I'm really getting the looks from people and I feel as if I'm slimming down
   I just drove home and excited to see the family. I'll probably have a nice dinner with them tonight and it's back to eating clean. I'll update everyone tomorrow!

Bear


----------



## varick

Brotha inspirational is what you are doing.  Got me rethinking and wanting to shred a bit.


----------



## custom creation

Update:

  Hi Guys,
I just wanted to give everyone a quick progress update. I had a huge and insane leg work out today. My routine is starting to stabilize a bit and I'm really liking the slimmer look. I have cut calories a bit, but continue to take in around 500 grams of protein. Cardio is going well, except for pretty much being dead afterwards.  All of my focus today was on the quads. I did 6 sets of 12 frontal squats with moderate weight followed by hack squats. 
 I went into leg extentions and leg sled next, followed by lunges, bent over dead lifts, and leg curls.
  Overall I am loving Vaultek gear. I have had no issues at all. I'm slimming down nicely and I cannot wait to update you all with some new photos.

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  Feeling odd today, very lethargic. I dropped the dose of the superdrol back to 20mg a day. I'm still pinning 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca. I've cut calories down a bit but still consuming a high volume of protein.
  Although I have been doing moderate weight my strength is unbelievable.  My diet is still pretty clean and I'm very happy thus far. This week I am relying on fish to really give me some high clean protein. Overall, I feel pretty good. The gear is very smooth and I'm using a 25 gauge. I have had no pip whatsoever!
  I worked the bis and back today and I swear it felt like the peak of my bi was going to pop through my skin. 

Feeling good!!

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Update:
> Feeling odd today, very lethargic. I dropped the dose of the superdrol back to 20mg a day. I'm still pinning 1cc of test 400 and 1cc of deca. I've cut calories down a bit but still consuming a high volume of protein.
> Although I have been doing moderate weight my strength is unbelievable.  My diet is still pretty clean and I'm very happy thus far. This week I am relying on fish to really give me some high clean protein. Overall, I feel pretty good. The gear is very smooth and I'm using a 25 gauge. I have had no pip whatsoever!
> I worked the bis and back today and I swear it felt like the peak of my bi was going to pop through my skin.
> 
> Feeling good!!
> 
> Bear


You'd be like Popeye! Bicep on top of bicep on top of bicep!!

Hopefully you feel better when some of that SD is out of your system.


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  Back again! Amazing leg day. It started off with a 4 am stretch and walk on treadmill for one hour. I then showered, got dressed and headed off to work for some meetings. I left a bit early and hit the legs at the local college.  I did a lot of supersets with a moderate weight and really isolated the muscle I was working. Quads are really starting to pop and I couldn't be happier. I have cut calories a bit and I'm around 4500 but very clean. Protein is in the 500 gram range but I have started running couple shakes throughout the day to help out a bit.
  My wife bought me the new fit bit Blaze and that is helping me keep track of calories burned, heart rate and rest. 
Today I did frontal squats with 6 sets if 18 reps
leg extentions
lunges with barbell
leg press and leg sled
lying leg curls
seated leg curls
slight bent deads
  It feels like things are really coming together. I'm thinking of switching to the npp like Magnus had mentioned earlier as I already plan to run tbol the last 6 weeks before going into cutting phase. Of course, this will depend on All4muscle and Varick's support as it is their log and I would be switching things a bit. I started eating a lot of salads with my protein cut up on top. Also eating a shit ton of almonds. I broke down and had one soda with a Mexican feast the other evening, but I have been soda free otherwise.
  Gonna post a leg picture soon to show you guys the fat loss progress and then I will post others as I have promised. You all know how thick I was from the powerlifting, so you will have a chance to see my bb physique that I have neglected over the last ten years. This log has kept me very positive and motivated to do better.

Great Day to All,
Bear


----------



## psych

Are you still in Chicago bro? Stop by my gym....


----------



## custom creation

Not right now brother, but I'll be back the second week of April


----------



## psych

PM me when you are bro.


----------



## custom creation

Sounds good brother! I'll do that

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Update:
> Back again! Amazing leg day. It started off with a 4 am stretch and walk on treadmill for one hour. I then showered, got dressed and headed off to work for some meetings. I left a bit early and hit the legs at the local college.  I did a lot of supersets with a moderate weight and really isolated the muscle I was working. Quads are really starting to pop and I couldn't be happier. I have cut calories a bit and I'm around 4500 but very clean. Protein is in the 500 gram range but I have started running couple shakes throughout the day to help out a bit.
> My wife bought me the new fit bit Blaze and that is helping me keep track of calories burned, heart rate and rest.
> Today I did frontal squats with 6 sets if 18 reps
> leg extentions
> lunges with barbell
> leg press and leg sled
> lying leg curls
> seated leg curls
> slight bent deads
> It feels like things are really coming together. I'm thinking of switching to the npp like Magnus had mentioned earlier as I already plan to run tbol the last 6 weeks before going into cutting phase. Of course, this will depend on All4muscle and Varick's support as it is their log and I would be switching things a bit. I started eating a lot of salads with my protein cut up on top. Also eating a shit ton of almonds. I broke down and had one soda with a Mexican feast the other evening, but I have been soda free otherwise.
> Gonna post a leg picture soon to show you guys the fat loss progress and then I will post others as I have promised. You all know how thick I was from the powerlifting, so you will have a chance to see my bb physique that I have neglected over the last ten years. This log has kept me very positive and motivated to do better.
> 
> Great Day to All,
> Bear


This is your log brotha not ours. We are just backing you. I have no problems continuing. Just wanna see some biweekly progress pics so we can follow your changes and keep up with these great detailed posts/updates.


----------



## custom creation

I'll post some pictures. I've been to embarrassed to put pictures of my fat ass on here. Lol!  I could have been a top competitor and I let myself go. Still have strength but not the appearance that I want. I use to be 268 lbs in single digit bodyfat. Lost alot of size and got soft, but I'm working at it


Bear


----------



## psych

custom creation said:


> I'll post some pictures. I've been to embarrassed to put pictures of my fat ass on here. Lol!  I could have been a top competitor and I let myself go. Still have strength but not the appearance that I want. I use to be 268 lbs in single digit bodyfat. Lost alot of size and got soft, but I'm working at it
> 
> 
> Bear



Honestly I always saw bodybuilders being very open about people doing progress.  I don't think you have anything to worry about. Everyone here is supportive.  As long as you don't post weird pics like a selfie in the bathroom with a turd in the toilet LOL


----------



## all4muscle

@Custom Creation.. You have nothing to fear. We have some logs going on over at  SF , our home board. A couple of them are guys like you that were in amazing shape but something in life set them back . They are doing amazing comeback logs and they are getting nothing but love and qsupport. I can't say for everyone on every forum but I myself will not tolerate anything but lifting someone up who is on their climb back .


----------



## psych

Yeah man I'm crippled for the rest of my life and I'm fighting to get back to the top 10 competitive rankings.  My accident changed my life over the past year. No one has ever said negative shit to me.  And if they did they could suck an asshole, cause I don't give two flying fucks what some internet dipshit thinks about me.


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  I'll have a photo going up later with a detailed log for today. Thanks for the encouragement all4muscle and psych. I think I am doing pretty well. I am holding water but I believe it is from the deca. I'm starting to really take shape. I was in the hospital on Thurday. I have a respiratory infection in the lungs. Telling me I have pneumonia, but I was at it in the gym today feeling like ass. Really considering taking Magnus' advise and going with npp. I will post later and let everyone know with a photo. Gear is super smooth. Best I have used in twenty years.

Bear


----------



## custom creation




----------



## AR-15

First off. Who gives a flying fuck what you look like. The point is your busting your ass to get to whatever goal your looking for. That's more than can be said for 98% of the lazy fucks I see on a daily basis.

   Secondly I just looked at your pics and you look like a beast brother. Let's face it a lot of us aren't going to ever be a 250 lb shredded Greek God like we use to be. But unless your goal is to actually stand on a stage then who fucking cares. I'd much rather have your build than a 180 lb shredded dude. Please no offense to you guys that have that build. I was always my happiest walking around at around 240. And that's coming from someone who fights to get that way because I have the 200lb athletic build. Its served me well for many sports but for the last ten years my goals have been to put enough mass on to get to 240. Now I'm fighting like hell to get back there.


  Keep packing on the muscle bro and then lean out a bit and you'll look killer IMO. And I mean that in a non gay way. Lol Point is don't ever be embarrassed to post pics here for your brothers to see. In fact I was getting kinda bummed because you hadn't posted any. Especially whilenI faithfully followed your log from the start and was using you to vet new gear. This is the safest place for everybody to cheer you on and give you the bumps you need to reach your goals. Also don't take offense to a little ball busting either. That's what we do. Its all good where I come from. 

    Hell dont think for a minute that I'm not gonna post the shit out of myself when I reach 240 again. Hell even 220. Well if I can figure it out anyway. Keep up the good work CC!!!!....AR....


----------



## custom creation

Thanks brother! I really hit a depression in 2006. It was so bad that I hired a guy to literally find any articles,photos, videos and delete them off the Internet in a not so legal way. A house fire destroyed most of my trophies, metals, and plaques. I don't need the fame and attention anymore as my wife and kids are my life and that's all I need. Maybe it's the humility of getting older in a younger man's sport. Lol!  I have really leaned out in the last six weeks. I'm going to hit my goal and at least get my 8 pack back.

Bear


----------



## AR-15

Sounds like we have a few things in common CC. I struggle with depression on a daily basis and it basically almost took everything dear to me away. ( Wife, 3 Kids). Its a constant fight for me. 

I was never good enough as a BBer to get any fame or trophies but I got my share from a certain sport. Far as famous, for me who cares. I use to do some stuff for a lot of famous athletes from many different sports and to be honest most of them were just the most all around assholes I have ever had the displeasure of having to deal with. I hate to stereotype anyone or group but sorry it is what it is. I grew up on a farm and mildly poor so I guess I'll never understand people who have such a big sense of self intitlement. That's a rant for another day.

  Anyway enuff about me sorry. It seems like you are really set on where your going bro and by the sound of things your being backed by the best. Hopefully I'll hit the lottery and get to find out myself too soon. Keep focused brother and if you ever need a kick in the ass or just need to vent or b.s. PLEASE don't hesitate to ask. You've been kind to me from day one so anyway I can help you achieve your goals I'd be more than happy to do.  Really. Again good luck Brother in your journey and life. Sounds like you deserve the best in both....AR....


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Update:
> Back again! Amazing leg day. It started off with a 4 am stretch and walk on treadmill for one hour. I then showered, got dressed and headed off to work for some meetings. I left a bit early and hit the legs at the local college.  I did a lot of supersets with a moderate weight and really isolated the muscle I was working. Quads are really starting to pop and I couldn't be happier. I have cut calories a bit and I'm around 4500 but very clean. Protein is in the 500 gram range but I have started running couple shakes throughout the day to help out a bit.
> My wife bought me the new fit bit Blaze and that is helping me keep track of calories burned, heart rate and rest.
> Today I did frontal squats with 6 sets if 18 reps
> leg extentions
> lunges with barbell
> leg press and leg sled
> lying leg curls
> seated leg curls
> slight bent deads
> It feels like things are really coming together. I'm thinking of switching to the npp like Magnus had mentioned earlier as I already plan to run tbol the last 6 weeks before going into cutting phase. Of course, this will depend on All4muscle and Varick's support as it is their log and I would be switching things a bit. I started eating a lot of salads with my protein cut up on top. Also eating a shit ton of almonds. I broke down and had one soda with a Mexican feast the other evening, but I have been soda free otherwise.
> Gonna post a leg picture soon to show you guys the fat loss progress and then I will post others as I have promised. You all know how thick I was from the powerlifting, so you will have a chance to see my bb physique that I have neglected over the last ten years. This log has kept me very positive and motivated to do better.
> 
> Great Day to All,
> Bear


Can you post some pics of those quads all pumped up!?!?!! I love seeing post workout pics of the target muscle group. They are very motivating and inspiring!!


----------



## Magnus82

CC,  you look very respectable for a bulk.  Your there,  you've got the thickness for a nice cut when your ready.  Dropping deca and adding npp  will definitely  help, along with whatever cutting ancillaries you choose.  Sorry to hear about your trophies,  but that's the past brother. . Hell yesterday is in the past,  now is now!  You choose your path each day.  You like most of us have very high standards.  You can tell as you don't even want to post a pic of yourself looking better than 95% of the population. Ramp up your metal game do it,  you did it before on this time will be easier. Start cutting and  Set a goal.  Do not worry about weight.  Id much rather see you obsess and measure your waist to chest ratio.  That's where it's at.  Shoot for 4 or 6 weeks to do a shirtless pic.  I guarantee you'll hit your goal


----------



## all4muscle

Some how I missed thoughs update pics. Great man!! Every step forward is a step toward your goal and your doing great. Nothing to be negative about. Very inspiring brotha...keep it up!!


----------



## custom creation

Thanks guys! Shirtless picture next! Also, some quad pictures. Strong as hell but lagging a bit in shape right now. Doctor says I have pneumonia, but I'm working through it.
  All4muscle, how do you feel about switching over to Npp for second phase of this cycle?

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

Great man!!! Npp sounds good. What else would cycle involve ?


----------



## custom creation

I had planned to run the deca all 16 weeks, but the Npp would change things up. We had also talked from the beginning about turinabol the last 6 weeks and possibly some masteron. I only have enough left for about 2 weeks I think. I believe I'm going on 8 weeks in, but I'll verify. Then after this lean bulk I can do a serious cut cycle.

Bear


----------



## AR-15

You know CC I just spent twenty minutes finger typing you a pm and your fucking box is full. Really bro???? Lol


----------



## custom creation

Sorry bro, I didn't know. It's got room now


----------



## custom creation

Wait! Finger typing? How else would you have done it?


----------



## AR-15

No worries by finger typing I meant poking one key at a time with my pointer finger. It takes me like five minutes per sentence and god forbid if I fuck up and have to fix anything. Puts me back to about five words per minute....AR....


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  today was a pretty simple day for me. I went in to hit shoulders and back. It was somewhat unpleasant considering the pneumonia I am carrying around. It was successful, just because I was able to do something. Very short of breath, so it's causing a lot of pain in my lung area. I will start being more detailed tomorrow as I am hoping the medicine takes over. This has been going on since my trip to Chicago.  
  My current bodyweight at the hospital was 254.5.  I think that is great considering I have been cutting bodyfat as well as building lean mass. The remainder of this cycle is going to blow you guys away. I am going to step it up a bit. My appetite has also been down a bit, but I have just come off the superdrol, so hoping it will pick back up. I'll update tomorrow

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  Still feeling pretty drained from the pneumonia, but laying around is for pussies. I woke up about 4 am only to realize I had soreness in the right nip, so I started letro treatment. This gear is the bomb. I went into the gym and did a pretty good leg workout. Well, the best I could out of breath. I haven't missed any work, but I haven't been able to rest either. 

  Here is today's workout
frontal squats 4x12
dumbbell lunges 4x12
leg press 5x8
leg sled 4x12
leg extentions 6x12 or until failure

straight dead lift 3x10
lying leg curl 4x12

appetite is suffering a bit. I will consume only 4000 calories today and about 410 of protein. 
  I will also get leg shot next week when I feel better. Maybe end of week
I spoke to all4muscle and he will be sending the other half of my cycle out with npp and turinabol and maybe something else. Will let everyone know


Bear


----------



## custom creation

All I can say is holy shit and hell yes!


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> All I can say is holy shit and hell yes!


Good things to come!! The second part of this cycle will be amazing  . let's shock that system and get you feeling great!!
Your "only" 4000 calories is still a good amount man.


----------



## custom creation

I felt great today! Schooled some youngsters at the gym today and my overall feeling is good. Very stoked about the second half of this cycle. I have been fighting pneumonia for 4 weeks and I'm starting to feel better. Today's weight was 257.4 lbs. I would love to shred down to a solid 230. The Vaultek gear is solid and I actually enjoying pinning it!

Bear


----------



## squatster

It is fun schooling these young guys
I like seeing that. Used to be my favorite thing to do.
Take the max and rep it out or there max and add some plates on each side and rep it out


----------



## Magnus82

custom creation said:


> I felt great today! Schooled some youngsters at the gym today and my overall feeling is good. Very stoked about the second half of this cycle. I have been fighting pneumonia for 4 weeks and I'm starting to feel better. Today's weight was 257.4 lbs. I would love to shred down to a solid 230. The Vaultek gear is solid and I actually enjoying pinning it!
> 
> Bear



Then you better drop those calories way below 4000 brother.  You're still in grow mode!


----------



## custom creation

Magnus82 said:


> Then you better drop those calories way below 4000 brother.  You're still in grow mode!


  Magnus,
  I am going to cut them down a bit. I will be coming off of the deca next week so that will illiminate some bloat also.


----------



## squatster

If you switch the deca to NPP you will never go down on the weight- that stuff is crazy.


----------



## all4muscle

squatster said:


> If you switch the deca to NPP you will never go down on the weight- that stuff is crazy.


No Npp
Looks like we are going 
Andropen
Tritren
Mast e
Tbol
Its not finalized but with a cut in calories and switch to these compounds he will lean up and harden up nicely.


----------



## custom creation

I'm ready brother! Looking forward to the veins and striations again


----------



## squatster

Love Andropen
That exact cycle my be my next one but I am going to push the calories and high high protein


----------



## psych

I have never heard of half that shit...LOL had to google it.
Tbol is hands down one of my favs of all time.
Stop by my gym when your in Chicago again.  So I can show my fat friends that "think" they bodybuild what a real bodybuilder looks like.


----------



## custom creation

psych said:


> I have never heard of half that shit...LOL had to google it.
> Tbol is hands down one of my favs of all time.
> Stop by my gym when your in Chicago again.  So I can show my fat friends that "think" they bodybuild what a real bodybuilder looks like.



Lol! Not quite there yet, but looking better everyday. I'll pm you brother when I arrive!

Bear


----------



## all4muscle

squatster said:


> Love Andropen
> That exact cycle my be my next one but I am going to push the calories and high high protein


Do it Do it Do it!!!!

Der Stärkere hat immer Recht.


----------



## Magnus82

all4muscle said:


> No Npp
> Looks like we are going
> Andropen
> Tritren
> Mast e
> Tbol
> Its not finalized but with a cut in calories and switch to these compounds he will lean up and harden up nicely.



Glad to see Andropen still being  produced.  Was sad to see the last of my BD go so this is great.  Great formula for cutting and lean mass cycles.  This is going to be a great cycle for you custom.  Don't be scared to drop those calories,  with this cycle you will loose very little muscle.  Once again,  Vaultek has taken very good care of you


----------



## squatster

all4muscle said:


> Do it Do it Do it!!!!
> 
> Der Stärkere hat immer Recht.


Going to run my stuff for the 3 months
Take a day off then start that one
Used to have a bunch of 20 cc bottles of the DB andropen
All out so I will buy the real stuff from you


----------



## all4muscle

Magnus82 said:


> Glad to see Andropen still being  produced.  Was sad to see the last of my BD go so this is great.  Great formula for cutting and lean mass cycles.  This is going to be a great cycle for you custom.  Don't be scared to drop those calories,  with this cycle you will loose very little muscle.  Once again,  Vaultek has taken very good care of you


You guys will be super impressed. I too used BD Andropen. Lots of it!! Its my favorite test product that Varick produces. I just love the blend of fast and long acting esters. The Vaultek Andropen is much much cleaner . The same goes for the T400. I tried the Denkall T400 that BD sold and yes it was strong but I would have a golf ball size lump for a week after a shot.
Our T400 is SAmoooth. No PIP at all. 
  We definitely took some of the great ideas they had but just improved any of the negatives. As a matter of fact I believe our super strong 5(7)mg 250ct dball was also an item that BD did as well.  No negatives with the BD ones we just made ours a little more potent. 

If you haven't tried our products....

I suggest you do....


squatster said:


> Going to run my stuff for the 3 months
> Take a day off then start that one
> Used to have a bunch of 20 cc bottles of the DB andropen
> All out so I will buy the real stuff from you




Der Stärkere hat immer Recht.


----------



## custom creation

Ok guys,
  I'm back! I apologize for the delay in the log. I was in Chicago last week, only to be pulled and flown to Olympia, Washington. Two days in to that a family member in southern Indiana past away. I will be back on later tonight to update all of you. Psych, sorry brother I had to bail. I will come by soon.

Bear


----------



## psych

custom creation said:


> Ok guys,
> I'm back! I apologize for the delay in the log. I was in Chicago last week, only to be pulled and flown to Olympia, Washington. Two days in to that a family member in southern Indiana past away. I will be back on later tonight to update all of you. Psych, sorry brother I had to bail. I will come by soon.
> 
> Bear



Promise? LOL


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Ok guys,
> I'm back! I apologize for the delay in the log. I was in Chicago last week, only to be pulled and flown to Olympia, Washington. Two days in to that a family member in southern Indiana past away. I will be back on later tonight to update all of you. Psych, sorry brother I had to bail. I will come by soon.
> 
> Bear


Sorry for your loss brotha. Looking forward to an update!!

Der Stärkere hat immer Recht.


----------



## psych

all4muscle said:


> Sorry for your loss brotha. Looking forward to an update!!
> 
> Der Stärkere hat immer Recht.



Ich erinnere mich an einige meiner Deutsch aus der Schule! Ich war in der Lage, dass zu lesen. Nicht auch gut.


----------



## custom creation

Guys,
  Thanks for the support. I apologize for the delay in my log. I ran a extra week of test and then went into the new gear that Vaultek has sent me. I've had many things going on and I had to take a step back and get my head in the game.
I'm going to be running andropen, tritren, mast e and turinabol. 
  It will be eod injections and turinabol will be at 40mg ed. I have cut calories down and I'm drinking only water, some pure apple juice and protein shakes. I'm eating 3 chef salads a day with 10 Oz of steak, Chicken or buffalo on each salad. I'm drinking two shakes a day and eating a half dozen eggs and bagel in the morning.
  My first shot of this blend was nice. No pip, and flowed through a 5/8 25 gauge very easily.
  Workouts are intense after having a rough last month.  I'm going to do a little tanning this week to get a photo up. I'm still soft but working hard at it. I'm also traveling and working 12 to 14 hour days. I'll post photos of gear later tonight. Current weight is 248 lbs. I love this gear. Thanks all4muscle, Varick and Vaultek

Bear


----------



## custom creation

Update:
  Today was an unbearable leg workout that led to vomiting afterwards.  I pinned 1cc of tritren, 1cc of andropen and 1 cc of mast e. I am also taking 40mg tbol daily. This gears flows so smooth that I cannot say enough about it. 
  I concentrated on frontal squats today doing 5 sets of 8 at a moderate weight. 
  That was followed up by leg extention
Barbell lunges
Straight leg dead lift
Sitting leg curls
Laying leg curls 
  Then I blasted the bastards with a regular squat of 3 sets until failure
  I did incline treadmill work early this morning. Calories are about 2200 currently. 

I'm going to keep on moving. I want the bodyfat off


Bear


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Update:
> Today was an unbearable leg workout that led to vomiting afterwards.  I pinned 1cc of tritren, 1cc of andropen and 1 cc of mast e. I am also taking 40mg tbol daily. This gears flows so smooth that I cannot say enough about it.
> I concentrated on frontal squats today doing 5 sets of 8 at a moderate weight.
> That was followed up by leg extention
> Barbell lunges
> Straight leg dead lift
> Sitting leg curls
> Laying leg curls
> Then I blasted the bastards with a regular squat of 3 sets until failure
> I did incline treadmill work early this morning. Calories are about 2200 currently.
> 
> I'm going to keep on moving. I want the bodyfat off
> 
> 
> Bear



Keep up the good work brotha!  Killing it on the leg workout if it led to vomitting :sSic_vomitbuddy:


----------



## custom creation

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. I found myself in the ICU a couple days after my last post. I was moving a trailer and all of a sudden I found myself helpless. I couldn't breathe and after several minutes I passed out. According to the docs, the lung infection from the pneumonia had not subsided and with the other gear I was on my body was shutting down. So, Here is what I have decided to do. I have an obligation to complete this log. I still have all but one week of the gear that was for the next phase. Next week my doc has cleared my lungs and I plan to start back up.  I am sticking with this come hell or high water. My wife now knows and is accepting it ok. Things should be easier with her support.

Monday, first day back, first log


Bear


----------



## psych

Don't kill yourself it's just a log....you can finish it later.


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys. I found myself in the ICU a couple days after my last post. I was moving a trailer and all of a sudden I found myself helpless. I couldn't breathe and after several minutes I passed out. According to the docs, the lung infection from the pneumonia had not subsided and with the other gear I was on my body was shutting down. So, Here is what I have decided to do. I have an obligation to complete this log. I still have all but one week of the gear that was for the next phase. Next week my doc has cleared my lungs and I plan to start back up.  I am sticking with this come hell or high water. My wife now knows and is accepting it ok. Things should be easier with her support.
> 
> Monday, first day back, first log
> 
> 
> Bear


Dude .... Take a lil break bro. Your. Cray Cray. Bad way for your wifey to find out about the gear. Keep her in the loop. I would anyway. Your health and happiness are #1. Get healthy. Take care of yourself!! 

Member of the VAULT


----------



## custom creation

Hi guys,
  I'm back! I posted in another tread a little bit ago about what's been going on. It's in the vaultek gear tread. I'll post more later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## all4muscle

custom creation said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm back! I posted in another tread a little bit ago about what's been going on. It's in the vaultek gear tread. I'll post more later
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Hey !! Glad to see you back. Curiously optimistic about your health and how you smoothed things over with the wife.

Member of the VAULT


----------



## custom creation

Thanks guys for the support!  I'm feeling pretty healthy and still slimming down as the doctor ordered. I'm currently 237 lbs and I can see my abs again so I feel good. The wife is taking it much better. She said that I am a great dad, husband and a hard worker who provides. She said if I do it safely then she will stand by me. She did say that it better not be in our house and I can respect that.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## custom creation

Hello all,
  Just an update! Starting Monday I will be finishing my log with Vaultek gear! The mass on my lung has shrunk and my specialist says I am in the clear.  He knows what I will be using and monitoring me. My wife is also aware and supporting my decision. I'm considering running there new GH with this final cut phase. A couple weeks in and I will post some photos. I think the results alone will speak volumes of this high quality gear all4muscle and Varick have graciously provided me. I'll update on Monday!

Bear


----------



## squatster

Good to see you are doing well man. I was worried man
Vaultek carries some incredable stuff.
All4muscle is great people
And Big V runs a great show
Can't wait ti get reading man


----------



## custom creation

Thanks Squatster. I appreciate that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

